# This is a cool set up



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

its cool avt plow


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*more pics*

it has power angle


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

What kind of an electric motor is that?


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just looks like an average electric motor with a butt load of torque. 
Something like a starter motor off a starter for an old truck would work.


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats pretty cool... I dont think I've ever seen a trip edge like that on a ATV plow, just the larger, newer model plows. Wonder what that plow is originally made for. Pretty small trip edge if you hit a curb or something. Neat idea with the angle as well.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the trip edge. I wish my ATV plow had a trip edge. I hate the trip blade.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a neat looking way to due the Power angle trick, some Old school working set up going on.

thats all 


sublime out


----------

